# What's the biggest "bang for the buck" in slingshot ammo?



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Marbles from the dollar store are great.

I'm seeing 1,000 10mm clay pellets on eBay for $25.59 including shipping.

1,000 glass marbles for $17.58 on eBay including shipping.

3,000 1/4 steel bearings for $22.95 on eBay including shipping.

But what's the cheapest source for ball bearings, clay pellets and iron tailings?

Are bulk hardware nuts a good choice?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - what would you be wanting to use the ammo for? If its target and you're reusing - its probably a very different requirement to say hunting... Also size could be a factor. In the UK 3/8 steel is way cheaper than 1/4, gather its more commonly used.

I recycle my rusty gnarlier balls for plinking with (allow them to tumble in a plastic pill bottle - removes the rust, and chrome, and they end up slightly dull grey).

I mostly use 3/8 steel and eBay here is by far the cheapest option I've found.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm wanting clay for out plinking in the field and target.

Steel for target and hunting.

Glass for target.

Anything target, I'm hoping to recycle.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hard candy? There was a forum a while ago about exactly the same thing. I'll see if I can find...

Guess its about having consistent ammo that's in some way similar to what you're target shooting?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46396-cheap-environmentally-friendly-accurate-ammo/?hl=%2Bcheap+%2Bammo

See you commented in that one.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Your cheapest source will vary depending on location and ability to buy local.

As for me, Amazon is cheapest for steel.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

You asked what is the "Biggest *Bang* For The Buck".

Well anything smaller or less accurate than 3/8" steel just isn't worth it for me. I believe you'll find that steel does it best, all things considered. And 3/8" steel at less than 2 cents per ball is about as good as one can expect these days. (Used to buy it for one cent or less a while back). As brucered said, check Amazon.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

You have already done my biggest suggestion: a quality catch box. Thanks to the catch boxes I have used over the years I don't really have to buy target ammo at all, just keep reusing that steel.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Steel Ammo - BC Precisions usually 12 mm Carbon Steel Balls - (1) make sure to check the metric sizes as they are often cheaper, and (2) check all volumes sold as there can be times when an additional 1000 rounds cost very little since the built in postage cost does not change


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I bought a (for me) large bulk supply of 3/8" and 1/2" steel balls from Royal some time ago (I think >20# of 3/8" and 10# of 1/2") . Even with shipping costing as much as the ammo, it was still a good deal. It's now a long time later and I'm still nowhere near chewing my way through that ammo pile. http://www.royalsteelballusa.com If you deal with them, be sure to specify that you want slingshot ammo quality balls because they have higher quality grades that are unnecessary and more costly.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Clear vase fillers from Walmart are a good deal. 5\8 clear glass shoot nice and are extremely easy to find at night with a flashlight. Very hard to loose. I use them for bangin cans across the yard.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

If you want something that is hard hitting I would say buy lead ingots and lead ball mold and making your own ammo . Or marbles . Or bulk size steel ball ammo .


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

For expendable shoot it and forget it ammo, taconite is hard to beat. If there are or were any steel mills in your area, look around railroad tracks. Size and weight is all over the map, but it is reasonably round and reasonably accurate at reasonable distances. And you can't beat free. Some people are actually selling this stuff on ebay as slingshot ammo. If I was paying for ammo, I'd want something more precise than taconite unless it was really really cheap compared to other ammo.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I bought a five pound bag of taconite for $5 from an old duffer in the Blue Ridge Mountains.

Great stuff.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Not too bad of a price I guess. Cheaper than anything else. How many rounds would you guess was in 5 pounds of it?


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

These are cheap.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I will have to try those! How much do they cost?


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

They cost about 4 uk pounds Tara.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2017)

I guess for reclaiming/re-using, you can't beat steel because a magnet does all the work. O ther materials can be colored which makes them easier to find but Oh my achin' back!


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2017)

What does a taconite ball weigh, compared to a steel ball? Let's say a 1/2 inch comparison.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2017)

Reply to sonoftherepublic - I found some sweet prices at https://www.ballbaron.com

Looks like about 10 or 12 sizes all at the same price with discounts on bulk.

https://ballbaron.com/product/38-inch-steel-sling-shot-balls-1-lb/


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Centermass said:


> Reply to sonoftherepublic - I found some sweet prices at https://www.ballbaron.com
> Looks like about 10 or 12 sizes all at the same price with discounts on bulk.
> https://ballbaron.com/product/38-inch-steel-sling-shot-balls-1-lb/


Hey there Centermass, excellent find! I need some 7/16" and 3/8" and those are great bulk prices. Thanks!


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2017)

He sent me samples of a few other sizes with my order. Lot's of sizes right in the sweet spot. Let me know what you think.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

bigdh2000 said:


> Steel Ammo - BC Precisions usually 12 mm Carbon Steel Balls - (1) make sure to check the metric sizes as they are often cheaper, and (2) check all volumes sold as there can be times when an additional 1000 rounds cost very little since the built in postage cost does not change


I buy their G25 grade(chrome plated) bearings. Mainly in 1/2" and 5/8" diameter.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2017)

A G-25 ball is high enough quality for automotive application and far too expensive for slingshot use. You could buy a G-100 up to a G-1000 and there would be no difference in weight or sphericity. Save the money or buy more ammo for the same amount. Utility grade is more than sufficient


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Centermass said:


> A G-25 ball is high enough quality for automotive application and far too expensive for slingshot use. You could buy a G-100 up to a G-1000 and there would be no difference in weight or sphericity. Save the money or buy more ammo for the same amount. Utility grade is more than sufficient


Thanks.  I went with the G25 because of rust resistance, but I'll check out their Utility Grade.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2017)

The utility grade can still be chrome but might be carbon. Look for AISI numbers. If it says 1015, it's carbon. If it says 52100, it's chrome. I've got a source that slays BC's prices but I've already mentioned it once in this thread and don't want to seem like i'm trolling. How much ammo do you go through in 3 months?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Centermass said:


> The utility grade can still be chrome but might be carbon. Look for AISI numbers. If it says 1015, it's carbon. If it says 52100, it's chrome. I've got a source that slays BC's prices but I've already mentioned it once in this thread and don't want to seem like i'm trolling. How much ammo do you go through in 3 months?


I've been buying from your source for a while. Last time I bought 50 pounds which is 6250 3/8 inch ball bearings in the slingshot ammo grade at a penny a piece. The only thing that may be cheaper is "pea gravel" from the garden store.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Centermass said:


> Reply to sonoftherepublic - I found some sweet prices at https://www.ballbaron.com
> 
> Looks like about 10 or 12 sizes all at the same price with discounts on bulk.
> 
> https://ballbaron.com/product/38-inch-steel-sling-shot-balls-1-lb/





Centermass said:


> The utility grade can still be chrome but might be carbon. Look for AISI numbers. If it says 1015, it's carbon. If it says 52100, it's chrome. I've got a source that slays BC's prices but I've already mentioned it once in this thread and don't want to seem like i'm trolling. How much ammo do you go through in 3 months?


Interestingly enough, I have bought from him before as he is just around the corner from my house. If you go with SAE sizes, he is cheaper. However, if you go with metric sizes, BC Precision beats all the other prices.

In the end, when it comes time to purchase, shop both locations to find which one has the deal going.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

As bigdh2000 said check the sources for specials when you are ready to buy. I was looking for 3/8 inch balls and BallBaron mentioned he had a large amount of 9 mm that he would let go cheap. I bought them all and split them with a friend.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2017)

VAshooter - 9mm balls are available on ballbaron.com


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Centermass said:


> VAshooter - 9mm balls are available on ballbaron.com


I was talking to him on the phone when I called about 3/8 " ball and he (ballbaron) offered the 9 mm for half price because they had been around a long time. I'm not sure but I think it was 20,000 and I split them with another sling shooter.


----------

